# Recommend a quasi-cruiser for my wife



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so my wife LOVES the look of a cruiser, but me being the bike geek I am, I think a single or 3 speed or even 7 speed would be too limiting for her to come along with me on more casual rides. 


So, is there something out there that has the look of a cruiser but a triple crank and 8 or 9 speed cassette in the rear? She'd prefer twist shifting instead of finger triggers (I can always upgrade this after we get a frame she likes). 

Oh, and she is average height for a woman (5-6 with proportionally longer legs/short torso). And she likes to be able to put her feet more or less flat on the ground with butt in saddle when at a stop. 

I've recommended the Electra Townie several times. But she doesn't feel that quite captures the look she is after.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> Ok, so my wife LOVES the look of a cruiser, but me being the bike geek I am, I think a single or 3 speed or even 7 speed would be too limiting for her to come along with me on more casual rides.
> 
> 
> So, is there something out there that has the look of a cruiser but a triple crank and 8 or 9 speed cassette in the rear? She'd prefer twist shifting instead of finger triggers (I can always upgrade this after we get a frame she likes).
> ...


Electra makes lots of bikes with a 3 speed. Also check out Nirve and Felt--maybe 3g bikes also.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to reiterate, I'm looking for 21 speeds and above. 

The Felt Cafe 24 Deluxe Womens looks nice.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Trek's 7000 series has several women's versions with 21 or 24 gears. They're found under the 'Bike Path' section of Trek's site.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I almost forgot Bianchi. They make a number of bikes that might fit the bill.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

This one?

http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/2008/bike_path/7300wsd


----------

